# Cadeaux anniversaire et Noël



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Coucou tout le monde,

Qui fait des cadeaux aux petits accueillis à leurs anniversaires et à Noël ?


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je fais un cadeau aux enfants pour leur anniversaire.
Pour Noël, c'est le père Noël qui amène de nouveaux jouets/activités aux enfants pour chez "Nounou".


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

« Qui fait des cadeaux aux petits accueillis à leurs anniversaires et à Noël ? »

Métal et en + elle a plein d'idées excellentes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi je le fais . Chacun a son petit cadeau pour son anniversaire et Noël et un petit chocolat a Pâques .... Sans mettre une fortune par enfant


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

dans tous les autres métiers, c'est l'employeur qui offre des cadeaux a son / ses salariés (ou leurs enfants, si si chez les militaires par exemple)...
dans le nôtre c'est l'inverse.... c'est le salarié qui, avec un salaire de 3€ de l'heure offre des cadeaux aux enfant de son patron.... le pire c'est que cela ne choque personne.... et même certaine "s'offusquent" que je dis que je n'achète aucun cadeau pour les enfants avec lesquels je travaille


----------



## newg31 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'en offre, mais ça reste un choix très personnel ! 
Budget:10€ max. 
J'ai eu quelque fois des petites attentions également (Noël, retour de vacances, fin de contrat, etc...). Ca fait toujours plaisir ☺️ !


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que dans le privé ça vous viendrez à l'idée d'acheter un cadeau aux enfants de votre patron ???? 

Euhhhhh je ne pense pas 

Et bien la c'est la même chose 
Pas de cadeaux chez tata 
Je réserve mes finances pour mon entourage proche c'est à dire ma famille 

Ou lala 
vilaine la tata vilaine dame 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je n'offre pas un cadeau à mes employeurs. Mais a des enfants dont je prends soin au quotidien. J'offre toujours un livre. Je ne dépasse jamais 5 Euro par enfant. On trouve facilement. Et le père noël apporte un nouveau jouet chez Catie pour tous  les enfants. Généralement un puzzle sympa ou un jouet à remplacer si  besoin. Mais là, cela reste chez moi, pour mes accueillis du moment et pour les suivants.


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

_''Je n'offre pas un cadeau à mes employeurs. Mais a des enfants dont je prends soin au quotidien. J'offre toujours un livre. Je ne dépasse jamais 5 Euro par enfant. On trouve facilement. Et le père noël apporte un nouveau jouet chez Catie pour tous  les enfants. Généralement un puzzle sympa ou un jouet à remplacer si  besoin. Mais là, cela reste chez moi, pour mes accueillis du moment et pour les suivants.''_

Exactement. Je me fiche bien de savoir si ça se fait ou pas, si les autres le font ou pas, c'est mon plaisir égoïste à moi toute seule


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Ba si moi dans les boulots où je travaillais on se faisait des cadeaux entre collègues, y compris patrons ^^
Après je ne trouve pas que ce soit comparable, ici ce sont des petits que l'on a longtemps, qui vivent une grande partie de leur vie avec nous, le lien d'attachement est tout de même fort, etc. Moi je pense offrir un petit cadeau, sans me ruiner non plus, histoire de marquer le coup. On a les IE aussi qui peuvent nous aider ;-)


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Pour les petits budgets il y a "Lire c'est partir" avec des superbes livres neufs à 80 centimes, on ne peut pas dire que c'est ça qui va nous ruiner ^^


----------



## zelande (18 Octobre 2022)

J'offre un petit cadeau aux anniversaires et à Noël. Des fois, il y a un jouet, plus gros, qui reste chez moi. cela dépend si j'ai besoin ou envie d'un nouveau truc. cela reste un choix personnel, pour les enfants. 
Et je dois dire que la grande majorité des parents m'offrent un petit quelque chose. Il y a peu de temps, c'était mon anniversaire. Une maman est venue avec croissants, pains au chocolat et petit gateau pour mon dessert; une autre avec une carte dessinée  sa puce et un joli rosier miniature, une 3ème avec une orchidée. Il n'y a que la 4ème qui ne m'a rien offert, mais c'est une nouvelle pe qui ne connait pas ma date de naissance. 
Et si cela me fait plaisir de recevoir quelque chose, je pense que cela fait aussi plaisir aux pe de voir que je pense à leurs enfants, sans compter le plaisir que ça procure aux petits


----------



## stephy2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors moi je vais choquer plus d'une (surtout Kikine et Assmatzam peut-être) !!! Je ne fais pas les anniversaires mais noël pour les petits que j'accueille. MAIS en plus je fais pour leurs frères/soeurs que j'ai éventuellement eu avant! Car je me met à la place des enfants et je ne sais pas si comprendraient pourquoi ils n'ont plus leur cadeau comme avant, et leur frère/soeur oui chez nounou! Mais je ne me ruine pas non plus, on trouve de petites choses pas très chers comme petits livres, coloriages, puzzles (d'ailleurs noël dernier pris un puzzle "CARS" à Action à 1.99 euros pour le grand que j'avais eu)!
Mais bon ça me fait plaisir! Peut-être qu'un jour cela cessera!


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

avant je faisais des cadeaux, et parfois, je tombais sur des doublons, oups, et puis, quand on offre beaucoup, on s'attend plus ou moins, en fin de contrat, à avoir un petit quelque chose, et si ça n'arrive pas, ça agace un tout petit peu.
A présent, le père noël passe et les cadeaux restent chez moi, ça renouvelle les jouets.


----------



## Pity (18 Octobre 2022)

J'ai toujours fait des cadeaux aux loulous...que ce soit leur anniversaire où Noël
Budget max 10€
Et pour les plus petits, souvent un tricot que j'ai fabriqué, quand ils me laissent en paix durant la sieste 🤣


----------



## christef25 (18 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, j offre a noël et anniversaire maxi 10e, a Pâques et st Nicolas on fabrique quelque chose qu' on garni de bonbons ou petits jouets environ 2e par enfant! et pour le moment tous les parents que j ai eu m offrent un cadeau a mon anniv et noël! ca fait 10 ans que je suis ass mat ;  je vois encore d anciens accueillis a qui j offre toujours des cadeaux!


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon je prend mes congés entre Noël et nouvel an et à leur retour le sapin est déjà défait 

Mais chacune fait bien comme elle le sent 
Si ça vous fait plaisir d'offrir un cadeau à vos accueillis et bien faites le 

Si vous n'en avez pas envie ne le faites pas 

C'est aussi simple que ca


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Catie 

« _un puzzle sympa ou un jouet à remplacer si besoin. Mais là, cela reste chez moi, pour mes accueillis »

Ça s’appelle indemnité d’entretien …😉_


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu des parents qui achetaient des jouets pour la « collectivité » dînette, animaux de la ferme … c’est sympa


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Chant je demande le minimum en indemnités d'entretien. Vu le coût de la vie, non, je considère que s'est bien avec mon propre argent ce cadeau commun qui reste chez moi.


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est un vaste sujet, nous avons chacunes nos convictions.
Au début j'achetais des cadeaux pour Noël mais qui restaient à la maison ensuite un petit cadeau pour chacun des enfants avec un petit budget. Les parents rechignent sur tout alors même si les enfants ni sont pour rien quelques fois j'arrêterai bien de faire des cadeaux 
Pour leur anniversaire toujours un cadeau.
De nos jours avec la hausse des prix je ne veux pas jouer la radine mais je me pose des questions.
Les enfants sont tellement gâtés par leurs parents que quelques fois ils déballent le petit cadeau et s'en fichent 😟


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’avais fait pour mon fils pour ses 10 ans un énorme paquet emballé avec bcp de scotch donc difficile à ouvrir ...il avait un sourire jusqu’aux oreilles ...et a réussi à l’ouvrir ... ohhh encore un paquet à l’interieur ....ohhh encore un et ... UNE CARTE « joyeux anniversaire blabla » ... la tête 😀😂🤣. Oui oui je sais ... nous étions horribles comme parents 😆

Il s’en souvient encore car nous avons fêté les 10 ans de son premier fils, et nous en a reparlé ... traumatisé 😫


----------



## pommedamour26 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi pareil j'offre un petit cadeau à leur anniversaire et à noël je mets un petit budget mais ça leur fait plaisir c'est l'essentiel


----------



## Mimipoupina (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi non pas de cadeau aux accueillis, je fais des sablés de Noël avec mon fils et j'en offre une petite boîte le soir des vacances de Noël c'est tout


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Chantou ça me fait penser à un Noël où nous étions avec nos deux enfants en vacances, ils étaient terrible du coup le 25 lorsqu'ils se sont levés ils n'avaient qu'un cadeau par enfant.
La tête qu'ils ont fait, ensuite nous leurs avons donné le reste !
Ça leur a servi de leçons.
Traumatisée lorsque j'étais petite que le Père Noël  n'existait pas, j'ai décidé avec l'accord de leur papa de ne jamais leur faire croire au Père Noël et puis nous leur apprenions aussi a ne jamais mentir.
Du coup pas de père noël, pas de cloche et pas de petite souris non plus.
J'assume ce choix 😉


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Cadeaux a leur anniversaire et gâteau 🍰
Pour Noël non ils en ont largement assez chez eux mais un petit chocolat
Après je le fais pour moi aussi j'adore offrir et voir leur petite bouille
Mais j'attends rien en échange des parents


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

La j’ai commandé sur internet le site très connu 5 livres pour mon petit-fils qu'il adore, toute une série Naruto, je ne connaissais pas et pas facile à trouver ...donc commandés dimanche et reçus aujourd’hui chez lui .. très heureux et ce n’est que x€. Inutile de dépenser des fortunes.

Et moi ça me fait évidemment plaisir de lui faire plaisir.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Emily 

J’adore ton avatar 👩🏻‍🏫🙇‍♀️🙇🏼‍♂️🙇🏾‍♀️


----------



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci Chantou 😘
Moi j'admire toutes tes étoiles 😍


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

J’aime bien regarder certains avatars. Liline17 commence à en changer de temps en temps, j’aime bcp, ça change de la routine.


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Et oui Chantou ! Allez... avatar "Un petit air d'été" !


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Catie 

OUIIIII Vue sur les montagnes ... c’est encore mieux 😉 et sans gosse ...
Bon c’est bien quand même à domicile surtout dans le sud et au bord de la mer comme où tu es, c’est super cool


----------



## LadyA. (18 Octobre 2022)

Je faisais pour noël et anniv,  ensuite uniquement pour les anniversaires .
Désormais  ne fais plus rien  car je le faisais pour de mauvaises raisons : je me sentais obligée. ..
Parce que au final, quel intérêt de faire un cadeau à un petit de 1 an par ex ? En a -t-il conscience ? Non...
Et les plus grands sont déjà archi gâtés et pas spécialement joyeux de recevoir, donc fini pour moi.
Et puis bon, sincèrement plus envie de me  casser la tête à chercher un livre sympa ou un puzzle ( je n'offrais pas de jouets).


----------



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ici, petit cadeau à Noël et anniversaire. Avec un gâteau, des bougies, des guirlandes  et de la musique! Et aussi à pâques!


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

stephy2 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Alors moi je vais choquer plus d'une (surtout Kikine et Assmatzam peut-être) !!!


non, tu fais bien comme tu veux 
je ne juge personne, si cela te fais plaisir de leur offrir des cadeaux et bien fais toi plaisir... mais moi j'en suis très vite revenue..
de plus je préfère garder le budget pour MES enfants car mes employeurs n'ont jamais pensé à elles...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1  arrête de regarder la chaîne tfi, cela t'embrouilles le cerveau.

Je n'ai dit que je n'offrais pas de cadeau aux enfants. Bien au contraire. 


Par contre, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'échanges d'idées sur les cadeaux pour la fête des grands pères il y quelques semaines ?.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Oh CALMOS Metal … c’était de *l’HUMOUR* … t’es GRAVE !

Tout le monde le sait que tu ne fais *RIEN* au niveau des fêtes des pères, mères, grands-mères, … tante, cousine, neveu, nièce, voisine, puéricultrice… heu … je RIGOLE ..

DÉTENDS TOI tu iras mieux !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Ah ? De l'humour donc ...hum...je reste dubitative.

Du coup la fête des grands pères ?  Ils ont eu droit ou pas les papys ?


----------



## Domuk (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour pareil avant je faisais des cadeaux même pas de merci   Maintenant j’achète des jeux qui reste chez moi


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Tu t’en fou des grands-pères ce n’est pas le tien … t’as oublié !


----------



## Lea64 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ici je fait un petit cadeau a chacun Noel et anniversaire par exemple cette année certains auront de joli puzzle a 5 euros que j ai trouver au solde de cette été ! Et comme stephy je fait aussi les frères et soeur qui venais avant chez nounou pour Noel chacun fait comme il se le sens après tout


----------



## Alexswanntess (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, moi j’offre des cadeaux anniversaire, Noël et Pâques.c’est que pour les enfants que j’accueille pas pour les parents.


----------



## Missunivers (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je fais un cadeau pour leur anniversaire et à Noël


----------



## Evie85 (20 Octobre 2022)

Moi, j’en offre aux anniversaires, à Noël et pour la fin de contrat, mais j’en reçois aussi pour les mêmes occasions 🙂


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Chez la nounou de mon fils ainé ils avaient tous un petit cadeau ... et même si je suis à 3 euros de l'heure oui j'en fais anniversaire Noel et Pâques ... maintenant libre à chacun chacune de faire comme elle le veut ... pas d'obligation !


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Emily dommage pour la petite souris le père Noel etc... le temps passe si vite après ce n'est plus du tout pareil !!! Noel n'a plus la même saveur ! mais là encore c'est un choix croyance ou autre !!!


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

angéle1982 j'ai tellement pleuré lorsque j'ai su que le père Noël n'existait pas que je le suis toujours dit que je ferais pas souffrir mes enfants.
J'en garde un très mauvais souvenir même encore a mon âge.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui çà fait un "choc" moi j'avais 10 ans alors vous voyez 😅 mais de là à empêcher cette joie à ses enfants c'est DOMMAGE !


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

Ils ont eu la même joie à découvrir leurs cadeaux. La seule chose c'est qu'ils savaient que cela ne venait pas du père Noël.
Ayant appris à mes enfants à ne pas mentir et qu'il vallait mieux dire la vérité, cela me paraissait logique de ne pas mentir sur tout ça.
Ils avaient des chocolats à Pâques et non pas des cadeaux et une pièce lorsqu'ils perdaient une dent.


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Octobre 2022)

Je fais un gâteau pour les anniversaires des loulous avec petite fête.
Je n'offre rien à Noël, ils en ont déjà tellement et vous savez ce que je pense des poubelles.
Un livre ou puzzle en fin de contrat, souvent de 2nde main mais en parfait état


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'étais nounou , a Noël le père Noël nous apportait un nouveau jouet qui restait chez nounou. Pour les anniversaires un petit présent pour emporter chez eux ou une petite chose utile comme des chaussons chez nounou et une belle page dans le cahier. Parfois rien je fais comme je le sens sans me mettre des obligations. Par contre si je m'occupais de 3 pas moins ou plus pour l'un ou l'autre 
Et toujours toujours à la fin du contrat un beau dessin de nounou dans le cahier et un écrit pour résumer le bonheur d'avoir partagé le quotidien de choubidou ! Et un cadeau bien choisi en souvenir . Je reçois toujours des compliments et des cadeaux de fin de contrat mais je ne donne jamais pour recevoir. 
Le cahier et le cadeau de fin de contrat est toujours à voir et à ouvrir chez le petit quand c'est après la dernière journée !


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Octobre 2022)

J'ai oublié un père Noël en chocolat dans le sac pour Noël bien-sûr et a Pâques souvent peinture sur boîte d'oeufs et oeufs en chocolat.


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et encore aussi si choubidou a frère et soeur chocolat pour eux aussi et petit cadeau de fin de contrat aussi. Même plus modeste c'est difficile tout pour l'un et rien pour l'autre.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> dans tous les autres métiers, c'est l'employeur qui offre des cadeaux a son / ses salariés (ou leurs enfants, si si chez les militaires par exemple)...
> dans le nôtre c'est l'inverse.... c'est le salarié qui, avec un salaire de 3€ de l'heure offre des cadeaux aux enfant de son patron.... le pire c'est que cela ne choque personne.... et même certaine "s'offusquent" que je dis que je n'achète aucun cadeau pour les enfants avec lesquels je travaille


j'offre aux annivs à noèl à pâque et fait faire des cadeaux pour la fête des pères,mères ... 

Mais punaise!!!!! c'est toi qui a raison


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> j'offre aux annivs à noèl à pâque et fait faire des cadeaux pour la fête des pères,mères ...
> 
> Mais punaise!!!!! c'est toi qui a raison


   arf c'est malin j'ai les chevilles tellement gonflées je sais pas si j'vais pouvoir aller au marché..


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> arf c'est malin j'ai les chevilles tellement gonflées je sais pas si j'vais pouvoir aller au marché..


va faire du cheval je rentre de mon cour ça dégonfle les chevilles et même les grosses tête  non mais plus sérieusement, c'est rare ou je reçois de la gratitude même si je fais les choses avec plaisir et que j'attend rien... noèl dernier pour les pépettes je leur ai achetédes tenues de la reine des neiges et le garçon tenue de pompier 120€ c'est ce que je met pour noèl 40€ aux annivs je fais le gâteau et décors puis cadeau entre 15/20€

depuis 2007 que je travaille une seule maman à était reconnaissante et pourtant c'était la moins "chiante" à chaque fois je me dis c'est finit et à chaque fois quand je regarde les petits je me dis c'est plaisir que je me fais pour eux pas pour les parents et je re craque... la dernière, vient un matin en pleurant

en fait c'est quand j'ai ouvert la porte qu'elle a commencé à pleuré et m'a sauté au cou comme pour se plaindre <<nounouuuuuuuuuu!!!>> elle me fait toujours ça dé que ces parents la gronde même si c'était la veille elle se retient mdr!!!!

et là elle me dit <<maman m'a prise ma robe de elsa et la jeté à la poubelle>>>😵‍💫 je regarde la maman et je dis <PARDOOOOOOOOOOON?!!!!!>>> la maman me dit non qu'elle lui avait croire que...moué!!! mais quand même,pourquoi vous avez pas pris le cadeaux de la mamie ou le votre?  la petite était très triste et moi aussi du coup on s'est bourré la gueule au jus de pomme toutes les deux.


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> la petite était très triste et moi aussi du coup on s'est bourré la gueule au jus de pomme toutes les deux.


hips!! a vot' santé 
solidaire je me bourre la gueule a l'eau, suis triste au marché j'ai pas trouvé les clémentines pour ma petite....


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> hips!! a vot' santé
> solidaire je me bourre la gueule a l'eau, suis triste au marché j'ai pas trouvé les clémentines pour ma petite....


ah bon? je sais pas ou tu est mais ici dans le sud il y en a partout ,tu a fait les magasins?


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Octobre 2022)

Nanny mcfee vous mettez beaucoup d'


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Octobre 2022)

argent pour les cadeaux de vos accueillis qd même ? mais si c'est votre choix je respecte ... comme on dit la vérité sort de la bouche des enfants donc si la maman a jeté la robe offerte par nounou !!! 😢 et bien je changerais ma façon de faire ... perso c'était de moins en moins et je faisais aussi au pied du sapin un cadeau qui restait ici par exemple une draisienne et son casque que je viens de revendre d'ailleurs !!!


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> ah bon? je sais pas ou tu est mais ici dans le sud il y en a partout ,tu a fait les magasins?


je suis du centre (Châteauroux) il y en avait au marché mais franchement elles n'étaient pas belles du coup j'ai pris des oranges, cet après midi je file a jardiland prendre du terreau bouture pour mon jasmin qui est trop grand (donc petite coupe et bouturage des branches coupées  ) et ensuite carrefour j'aime pas prendre les fruits et légumes en grande surface.. une fois les oranges finies j'irais voir le primeur a côté de chez moi il fonctionne avec les producteurs de la région... il est un peu cher mais en dépannage...


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

@kikine j'adore le jasmin j'ai une terrase spécial jasmin 5 pieds ils sont grand au moins 3/4 mètres, jasmin d'hiver (fleur jaune) jasmin fleur blanche et un jasmin toutes saison il me fait des fleurs

parcontre, j'ai remarqué que le parfum n'émane pas trop    il fut un temps l'odeur prenait dans tout mon salon quand j'ouvrais les portes fenêtres,là faut vraiment sortir en terrasse.

comment tu fais les boutures? tu peux me dire s'il te plait?


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Octobre 2022)

Kikine Châteauroux je connais très bien. J'y ai cousins et cousines. J'y passe au moins une fois par an. Et généralement je pousse jusqu'à Nohant Vic visiter le domaine de George Sand. Je l'ai visité une bonne dizaine de fois ! Et ce n'est pas une blague. J'adore l'ambiance de ce lieu. Et cette écrivaine a beaucoup fait pour la condition féminine. J'aime beaucoup cette région du Berry. Châteauroux n'est pas une ville très "belle" mais les gens sont gentils et accueillants.


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> @kikine j'adore le jasmin j'ai une terrase spécial jasmin 5 pieds ils sont grand au moins 3/4 mètres, jasmin d'hiver (fleur jaune) jasmin fleur blanche et un jasmin toutes saison il me fait des fleurs
> 
> parcontre, j'ai remarqué que le parfum n'émane pas trop    il fut un temps l'odeur prenait dans tout mon salon quand j'ouvrais les portes fenêtres,là faut vraiment sortir en terrasse.
> 
> comment tu fais les boutures? tu peux me dire s'il te plait?


j'ai 2 jasmins le jasmin officinal a fleur blanche, celui-là j'ai essayé de le bouturer mais sans succès, il est dehors et recouvre mon grillage comme il supporte bien le froid
celui que je bouture facilement c'est le jasmin sambac (il ne supporte pas les températures en dessous de 10degrés je le sors l'été mais l'hiver il est dans mon salon il fait de grosses fleurs et c'est le jasmin des parfumeurs) un jour par le vent il a cassé une petite branche (10 cm environ) ça m'a tellement fait mal au coeur que je l'ai mis dans un pot avec un peu de terre de semi et bouturage bien arrosé et finalement il a très bien pris 5 ans après il fait + d'1m de haut du coup comme il va pas tarder a atteindre le plafond...
j'ai aussi 3 frangipaniers que j'avais semé maintenant ils font bien 60 cm de haut mais ils n'ont encore jamais fleuri
j'avais aussi un gardénia a fleur double mais il a rendu l'âme un jour de canicule ou je l'avais oublié  😭 

là je recherche un franciscea mon père en avait ramené un de la réunion les fleurs changent de couleur au fur et à mesure violet, rose puis blanc en fin de floraison, mais celui-là c'est ma balaine blanche comme on dit... impossible de mettre la main dessus, j'ai aussi d'autre plantes vertes


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Kikine Châteauroux je connais très bien. J'y ai cousins et cousines. J'y passe au moins une fois par an. Et généralement je pousse jusqu'à Nohant Vic visiter le domaine de George Sand. Je l'ai visité une bonne dizaine de fois ! Et ce n'est pas une blague. J'adore l'ambiance de ce lieu. Et cette écrivaine a beaucoup fait pour la condition féminine. J'aime beaucoup cette région du Berry. Châteauroux n'est pas une ville très "belle" mais les gens sont gentils et accueillants.


ben pourtant il y a vraiment de joli coin a châteauroux je trouve.. tu sais que le jour ou je suis allée a Chateauroux pour visiter mon futur logement mon ex et moi avions été "choqué" un inconnu nous avait dit bonjour  lui habitant Paris et moi Orléans 2 villes qui sont malheureusement mal réputées...
mais il est vrai que les gens sont sympa ici ça fait du bien j'aime bien discuter avec des inconnus


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> j'ai 2 jasmins le jasmin officinal a fleur blanche, celui-là j'ai essayé de le bouturer mais sans succès, il est dehors et recouvre mon grillage comme il supporte bien le froid
> celui que je bouture facilement c'est le jasmin sambac (il ne supporte pas les températures en dessous de 10degrés je le sors l'été mais l'hiver il est dans mon salon il fait de grosses fleurs et c'est le jasmin des parfumeurs) un jour par le vent il a cassé une petite branche (10 cm environ) ça m'a tellement fait mal au coeur que je l'ai mis dans un pot avec un peu de terre de semi et bouturage bien arrosé et finalement il a très bien pris 5 ans après il fait + d'1m de haut du coup comme il va pas tarder a atteindre le plafond...
> j'ai aussi 3 frangipaniers que j'avais semé maintenant ils font bien 60 cm de haut mais ils n'ont encore jamais fleuri
> j'avais aussi un gardénia a fleur double mais il a rendu l'âme un jour de canicule ou je l'avais oublié  😭
> ...


ah oui quand même!!! bon j'adore les plantes mais pas assez de lumière chez moi donc je plante dehors et comme j'adore tout particulièrement le jasmin et aussi pour que ça fasse un joli brise vue deux en un

j'ai un arbre d'argent qui est encore dehors mais en pot que je rentrerais plus tard,il fait encore beau mais en hiver à l'intérieur il rame le pauvre, je comprend pas parceque je connais du monde qui les laisse dehors en hiver dans ma région et ils sont magnifiques,moi dehors il la clamsé le pauvre j'ai eu du mal à le récupéré.

si j'ai aussi des orchidées mais là encore avec le manque de lumière en hiver ça tiens pas j'ai juste les feuilles lol bon j'avoue aussi que j'ai traversé des dures épreuves et que j'ai perdue ma main verte.


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> j'ai un arbre d'argent qui est encore dehors mais en pot que je rentrerais plus tard,il fait encore beau mais en hiver à l'intérieur il rame le pauvre, je comprend pas parceque je connais du monde qui les laisse dehors en hiver dans ma région et ils sont magnifiques,moi dehors il la clamsé le pauvre j'ai eu du mal à le récupéré.


les plantes en pot supportent bien moins le froid que ceux planter en pleine terre 
pour les abriter du froid tu peux toujours essayer de les planter contre un mur exposé au sud ou soleil d'après midi


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> si j'ai aussi des orchidées mais là encore avec le manque de lumière en hiver ça tiens pas j'ai juste les feuilles lol bon j'avoue aussi que j'ai traversé des dures épreuves et que j'ai perdue ma main verte.


pour les orchidées y a bien longtemps que je n'en ai pas eu.. cependant j'ai pu observer que même si elles adorent la luminosité elles n'aiment la lumière directe une fois qu'elles ont fleuries il faut couper la tige principale (je ne sais plus a quelle hauteur) pour que la floraison reparte
dans la nature elles poussent accrochées sur les branches d'arbre tropicaux donc elles ont une lumière tamisée


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> non mais plus sérieusement, c'est rare ou je reçois de la gratitude même si je fais les choses avec plaisir et que j'attend rien...


ben ça tu vois ça me choque au plus haut point, pour la gratitude c'est la base de l'éducation, ça montre que l'on respecte la personne, le geste ou la pensée qu'elle a eu envers l'autre... un merci ça ne coute rien et ça fait chaud au cœur

ici c'est clair je te donne quelque chose ou je te rend service, tu ne dis même pas merci... ben la prochaine fois tu vas te faire cuire un œuf....


----------



## Emily (23 Octobre 2022)

Coucou les filles,

Ça me trotte dans la tête depuis quelques jours.
Vous savez les parents qui me retirent ma journée suite à l'absence de la petite avec certificat médical (autre post) et bien c'est son anniversaire le mois prochain.
Avec ce certificat il va falloir déduire ma journée de 9h de travail donc ça fait des sous !
Et bien pourquoi je ferai un cadeau d"anniversaire même si la petite n'y est pour rien alors que ses parents n'hésitent pas à me déduire une journée d'absence alors que je suis toujours arrangeante.
Avec toute l'inflation nos salaires minables et surtout  se sont des parents qui tirent les prix sur tout alors qu' ils ont de très bons revenus!
Je pense faire un gâteau à partager avec les copains mais sans cadeau du coup, je n'aime pas réagir comme ça mais bon à un moment on me prend pour une c.... Alors je réagis en conséquence.
l
Et effectivement je suis bête lors de mon retour de vacances j'avais offert à chaque famille un paquet de biscuits où j'étais en vacances, je n'attendais rien en retour .
Tout le monde est parti en vacances sauf une famille et bien eux ne m 'ont rien rapporter.
C"est moi qui pense à faire plaisir aux autres 

En fait comme je l'ai lu plus haut c'est toujours dans le même sens, c'est presque normal alors que cela devrait être l'inverse les parents devraient prendre soin de nous.

Mon ex mari a eu un autre enfant qui était gardé chez une assistante maternelle, il connaît très bien le métier et sais que ce n'est pas facile tous les jours.
Et bien il offrait un cadeau à l'anniversaire de son assmat, un pour les grandes vacances et un autre à Noël.
Des soins, massages, champagne, coffret cadeau, fleurs... De jolis cadeaux pour prendre soin d'elle.
Pour autant un jour elle lui a dit bon à partir de telle date vous vous débrouillerai j'arrête de travailler avec vous !

Il était vraiment déçu et pour une fois c'est le PE qui faisait des cadeaux.


----------



## kikine (23 Octobre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Et bien pourquoi je ferai un cadeau d"anniversaire même si la petite n'y est pour rien


c'est ça tu vois que je ne trouve pas normal.. dans notre métier si tu décides de ne plus offrir de cadeaux a l'enfant et bien on culpabilise pour l'enfant... dans un autre métier la question ne se poserait même pas...
perso je n'ai aucune culpabilité a ne plus rien faire pour des enfants qui ne sont pas à moi surtout avec des familles dont le comportement est irrespectueux...
un cadeau ça doit venir du coeur et pas d'une obligation...


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Emily ne jamais te sentir obligée d'offrir un cadeau. Tu vas très certainement avoir un joli succès avec ton gâteau au goûter. Selon tes habitudes si échanges de photos avec les Pe 
Tu envoies une photo de la petite devant le gâteau et les bougies avec pour légende .
C'est fête  nous chantons et nous régalons pour l'anniversaire de votre puce!


----------



## Emily (23 Octobre 2022)

Oui nounoucat c'est ce que je pensais faire.
D'habitude je fais toujours un cadeau avec petite fête d'anniversaire mais là je suis totalement dépitée par le comportement des parents et as du tout envie 😟


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Un anniversaire d'un accueilli ça peut être une bonne intention. Si l'enfant a une activité préférée chez nounou . Un lieu de promenade préféré. Et dire a tout le groupe aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de choubidou nous allons lui faire plaisir en faisant ce qui lui plaît vous voyez le genre simple et agréable c'est mieux que de se sentir contrainte d'acheter un cadeau. En plus les tout petits sont faciles à satisfaire en général. Quoi de mieux qu'une bonne journée !


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Par contre Emily ne dis pas pourquoi tu ne souhaites pas faire de cadeau tu n'as pas a justifier .d'autant que les PE ont le droit de soustraire une journée avec un certificat médical .note sur ton agenda pas plus de 5 sur une année.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Perso je ne me préoccupe pas de ce que le PE pense du cadeau fait à son enfant ... merci c'est bien ... mais je le fais pour l'enfant pas pour eux !!! par contre comme les parents de cette petite sont radins et bien voir à faire un cadeau moins conséquent mais en faire un qd même !!! maintenant je vous comprends !!!


----------



## Emily (23 Octobre 2022)

La petite va avoir un an et les journées sont très compliquées car ne fait toujours pas de vraies siestes, crie de fabrique et chouine car très fatiguée.
Cette semaine très malade et sous antibiotiques fond elle a dormi pour la première fois depuis son accueil en début d'année.
Gâteau, chansons et petits jeux pour cette journée d'anniversaire pour partager cette journée.


----------



## Emily (23 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat oui effectivement ils ont le droit mais lorsqu'ils ont rendez vous chez la pédiatre ou qu'ils rentrent tard la veille et que je dois accueillir la petite a 8h30 et du coup on me l'emmène à 10h je dirai pour convenance personnelle ils n'hésitent pas à me déduire les FE ...


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Emily ils n'ont pas à déduire les IE et comme je note sur ma feuille de présence je laisse les IE selon la journée programmée !!! vous auriez dû le spécifier dès le départ !!!


----------



## Emily (23 Octobre 2022)

je sais angèle1982 pour eux je ne travaille pas donc pas de FE, mes autres employeurs ne font pas ça et ne me déduisent jamais ma journée lorsque leur enfant est malade, ils le gardent avec eux pour son bien être.
Mais là c'est le pompon.
J'en suis à me dire que si je reçois un appel qui me convient je vais démissionner car cela ça être comme ça jusqu'au bout.
La petite devait naître en début d'année mais elle est arrivée bien avant donc elle devait rentrer à l'école à 3 ans 1/2 mais comme elle est née en fin d'année elle pourra rentrer à 2 ans 1/2 et sa maman a osé me dire ah c'est mieux qu'elle soit arrivée avant comme ça elle ira à l'école plus tôt ben oui " ils gagnent un an de frais de garde " 😮


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Oui ils ont bien gratinés ! si vous n'avez pas d'ARES par pôle emploi et bien cherchez un autre contrat et mettez les devant le fait accompli c'est tout ce qu'ils méritent ces gens-là !!! çà serait votre petite vengeance et çà les emm.rderait bien !!!


----------

